# Az a mutatvány, minden egyszerűsége...



## harald

Hi friends on this forum.
I am fighting with an old book (1894) in Hungarian. 
I have the text which has been fed trough OCR and I am editing it into a new book.
As I don't speak any Hungarian I have some questions.
All help is greatly appreciated!

In the following sentence:
*Az a mutatvány, minden egyszerűsége mellett, nemcsak tudományosan érdekes, hanem az avatatlanra nézve meglepő és egyúttal mulatságos is.
*Should there be a comma after mutatvány?

Thanks / Harald


----------



## Zsanna

Hello harald and welcome

Not an easy question as you can guess from the few answers... (So far, at least.)

I would keep the commas (first and second as they separate the inserted "minden egyszerűsége mellett") unless somebody can come up with a better solution. 
However, I am not too comfortable with them and personally I'd use dashes instead, even if they are not used very often in Hungarian. (At least visually they'd indicate better that there is an insertion.)


----------



## francisgranada

I think the commas as perfectly ok and also needed in this case. The "logic" is that if we ommit the part between the commas, the sentence has still sense and it'is grammatically correct:

_Az a mutatvány nemcsak tudományosan érdekes, hanem az avatatlanra nézve meglepő és egyúttal mulatságos is.

_(I wouldn't use dashes in this case)


----------



## harald

Thank you Zsanna and francisgranada for your help!


----------

